# New guy Intro and a processor question



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to ND! Glad u r seeing pheasants! Looks like a pretty good hatch! As far as meat processors in that area, I don't know of any specific ones, though most small towns have pretty good shops. Yep, ND is beautiful. IMO the best time of year is summer, late summer, fall ( absolute best) and even winter isn't so bad. Though being old and grey we head south in the winter. At my age I find it easier to call coyotes and fish down there stuff 75 degrees rather than -20 like I used to! 
You'll. Find most n Dakotans pretty friendly and helpful if you take the time to stop, be courteous, BS a bit be interested in their life and outlook on things, even though the landowners in that area must get swamped with hunting access requests from newcomers to the oil patch! Good luck! Bob


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just look up local butcher shops or cold storage, if they don't do it they will tell you someone that does. There also maybe some farmers that cut deer during gun season only, so check the supermarket bulletin boards and things like that. Its still small town america. You guys have a good Mayor/Fire Chief.


----------

